# White BBQ Sauce



## smokininseattle (Nov 16, 2010)

I saw a Diners, Drive Ins and Dives episode where they featured a place the served pulled smoked turkey breast sandwiches.  They served then with a "white BBQ sauce" but wouldn't share the recipe other than it was a buttermilk and mayonnaise base.  Anybody ever heard of such a thing or tried it?  I'm looking for a recipe or at least an idea of spices to start experimenting with.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 16, 2010)

Didn't see it. Was it a new episode, or a repeat? Was the sauce warm or cold? AND go to roll call and introduce yourself because we LOVE PNW smokers joining up!


----------



## smokininseattle (Nov 16, 2010)

This is the first time I've ever joined a forum.  Not sure what I'm doing.  Not sure what roll call is.  I'd be happy to introduce myself if you wouldn't mind telling me how.

The sauce was cold.  I don't know if it was a new episode or not, but it was the first time I'd seen it.  It aired earlier this week.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 16, 2010)

At the top of this page, double click on Forum to get a page of all the forum topics. Scroll down to Roll Call and tell us whatever you care to about yourself.  Be prepared for a very warm (no pun intended) welcome, and make sure you have batteries for your digital camera whenever you smoke!  Next, click wiki and search for Qview on ways to share your great eats.  When you hear, "Welcome to your new addiction", Believe it!   and watch out for bears and squirrels....  Cheers and hope to hear more from you soon!  YAY another Puget Sounder!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 16, 2010)

I believe if you look in Wiki and look under alabama white bbq sauce you should fine it to. I not do a serch for it and it in here somewhere.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/search/delegate.do?fnSearchString=white+barbecue&fnSearchType=site

did a search on foodtv and plugged in white barbecue. Most of them seem to be real similar to a cole slaw type dressing, creamy base with some vinegar and spices. but no luck specifically on triple-d.


----------



## sitkasmoker (Nov 17, 2010)

Thought I would jump in to the Forums on this one.  Big Bob Gibson is known for his White BBQ Sauce, its served on there chix and I'm guessing you could use it on other stuff.  Out of his cookbook, which I own(hopefully no copyright problems here) this is the recipe that he uses. Not sure if this what you mean, but its been around for a while and people love it.  Best BBQ to you.

2 Cups Mayo

1 Cup Dist. Vinegar

1/2 Cup Apple Juice

2 Tsp Prepared Horseradish

2 Tsp Ground Black Pepper

2 Tsp Fresh Lemon Juice

1 Tsp Salt

1/2 Tsp Cayenne Pepper


----------



## nwdave (Nov 17, 2010)

And here's a link to more about D-D-D.  It's a fan site but it's loaded.  After rooting around a bit I even found some recipes that were featured on some of the episodes.

http://www.flavortownusa.com/

Did you know they've done 13 visits to Washington State?  Next summer the wife wants to hook up the trailer and go visit some of the places he's featured on the west coast and anything on eastward towards Denver.  That would be a great road trip.

Oh, and welcome to the greatest smoking site on the internet.  So how are you fairing with all this wind we're experiencing?  Haven't lost power....yet.....but if it keeps up.....


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 17, 2010)

NWDave said:


> And here's a link to more about D-D-D.  It's a fan site but it's loaded.  After rooting around a bit I even found some recipes that were featured on some of the episodes.
> 
> http://www.flavortownusa.com/
> 
> ...


NWDave, Take me with you??? That sounds like the funnest road trip ever!  My brother has checked out most of the places they've done in western wa and portland. Thanks for the tip on the alternate website.


----------



## smokininseattle (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for all of the help.  That is exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## smokininseattle (Nov 17, 2010)

Your right in that the wind was rock'in night before last.  We had a huge fir tree drop - roots and all - exactly between our house and garage.  Couldn't have fallen much better in that the branches brushed both the house and garage but did no damage.  At least I have a bit more firewood for the winter.  And pretty convienent to cut up seeing it is in my backyard.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 17, 2010)

A guy at work just saw this same DDD episode and was talking about the White BBQ sauce. We wanted to know how to make it. We are going to have to give this a try. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 17, 2010)

SitkaSmoker is spot on. Big Bob Gibson is legend in the Huntsville, Al. area and is known to be the father of the white sauce ...... used warm on chix. It's a great sauce and I'm sure you will enjoy it. By the way, I have tried it on other things like pulled pork, ribs and brisket. It's OK but it really comes into it's own with chicken.


----------



## pkerchef (Nov 21, 2010)

I also add buttermilk in mine to give it a twang awesome stuff i could take a bath in it ! Pkerchef


----------

